# Hiroyuki Yamamoto



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the most abstract Japanese composers living today. His work includes some brilliant piece with the flexatone here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiroyuki_Yamamoto_(composer)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Al, when you do these things, can you put the birth and death dates of the composers in the thread titles?


----------

